# Sage hot water outlet.



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

Sage hot water outlet. Anyone know what the temperature of the hot water outlet should be,I measured mine it was 82/c this seems low seeing that the brew temperature should be around 92/c. temperature from brew head also 82/c!!


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

Donscarlet said:


> Sage hot water outlet. Anyone know what the temperature of the hot water outlet should be,I measured mine it was 82/c this seems low seeing that the brew temperature should be around 92/c. temperature from brew head also 82/c!!


Thats prompted me to check my Oracle.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Donscarlet said:


> Sage hot water outlet. Anyone know what the temperature of the hot water outlet should be,I measured mine it was 82/c this seems low seeing that the brew temperature should be around 92/c. temperature from brew head also 82/c!!


can you not go into settings and adjust the temp?

I have the barista express and I can adjust a little a few degrees either way.


----------



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi Iris I have done that increased by +2 deg,If I pull about 5 shots of water through the group head it rises by about 8 deg c from 82 to 90.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Donscarlet said:


> Hi Iris I have done that increased by +2 deg,If I pull about 5 shots of water through the group head it rises by about 8 deg c from 82 to 90.


my machine is around 84 degrees with first flush after second flush and the machine being on for around 3 minutes the temp reaches 90-92 degrees.

I don't think there is anything wrong with your machine, just do about 2 flushes after turning on before you use it, I think that's kind of standard anyway for any machine at least in my limited experience.


----------



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

OK thanks I will try that.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I guess this is a Sage DB? It's obviously a machine that does heat up very fast but I thin might still carry on warming up after it's reached the necessary temp...It might not be great for some tea, but to be fair I think 80c for coffee like an americano would be better anyway. I just tend to use a kettle for water as I use bottled water in the Sage and don't want to "waste" it on other things...


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

On the db the hot water tap is direct from brew boiler so if everything is functioning correctly should be close what is set......

Allowing for a little cooling as it passes through the tap should be near to 90?

Any problems with it should mean it's a brew temp problem not just a tap problem?


----------



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

I use filtered tap water and descale once a month, any thoughts?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Donscarlet said:


> I use filtered tap water and descale once a month, any thoughts?


In terms of what?


----------

